
Ask HN: Advice for an 18yo looking to do an internship? - liamkinne
I&#x27;m looking to do an internship or work experience before I start University mid-feb next year. I&#x27;ll be studying engineering, but I also really enjoy the software development (both embedded and web) I&#x27;ve done competing in robotics competitions over the years.<p>How should I go about asking companies about internships? Especially since I haven&#x27;t even finished highschool yet. Are there things (portfolio, CV, etc.) that I need to prepare before I start asking around?<p>I&#x27;m located in Australia if that helps.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
moviuro
No idea how it works in Australia, but here in France, you can't do an
internship without school support/resources (legal protection, etc.). Can your
school help with the legal framework around interships?

You should write your CV though, as it's never time lost. Then send it to
whoever might have contacts in the domain you want to work in (physics/math
teacher? or ask your future College's Alumni for contacts).

